# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Name: Jerzy

## Бармалей

I know that Polish names (or any names from another language, for that matter) don't necessarily have an English equivalent, but is there one for "Jerzy" out of curiosity?

----------


## kamka

*thinks hard*
gosh, I don't really know. Russian equivalent for that is Юрий, as for English I don't know, Jerry perhaps?

----------


## Бармалей

> *thinks hard*
> gosh, I don't really know. Russian equivalent for that is Юрий, as for English I don't know, Jerry perhaps?

 LOL. That was my guess, too. Thanks for the Russian version at least; I hadn't really thought about that...

----------


## kalinka

> *thinks hard*
> gosh, I don't really know. Russian equivalent for that is Юрий, as for English I don't know, Jerry perhaps?

 Jurek is short name of jerzy. so its sounds right...

----------


## joanna

i've also heard jerzy as george...i'm not so sure though

----------


## TATY

Yes Russian Юрий = English George.

----------


## Бармалей

> Yes Russian Юрий = English George.

 I thought that approximated to "Георгий?"

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Yes Russian Юрий = English George.   I thought that approximated to "Георгий?"

 Георгий, Юрий,  Егор are all.

----------


## kamka

> Yes Russian Юрий = English George.

 duh, yes, how could I forget  ::  Jerzy would most probably be George  ::

----------

